# ROG SWIFT PG278Q Official release tracking thread.



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 27, 2014)

The last update I got which was still ambiguous was April 9th and ASUS stated on twitter "still no release date"

https://twitter.com/ASUSUSA/statuses/453995491576279040

Growing overly anxious for this monitor.


----------



## Solation (Apr 28, 2014)

I recently contacted ASUS directly about purchasing these and here is a copy of the e-mail i received back.


"Dear Sir,


These aren’t available yet. I would say ETA is around June time.


Kindest Regards,


Asustek UK"

Sadly a few more months of waiting in my opinion


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 28, 2014)

Im more interested in their new 4k 28" 1ms 10 bit 60hz screen for $799. Competitive option to Samsungs Ud590.


----------



## Solation (Apr 28, 2014)

Yeah saw that posted today, looks pretty nice tbh. Have had my heart set on a PG278Q for quite some time though.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Solation said:


> I recently contacted ASUS directly about purchasing these and here is a copy of the e-mail i received back.
> 
> 
> "Dear Sir,
> ...



Yes, I they told me on twitter June'ish as well but that just an estimate.

I'm hoping for a May release.

I'm all about G-sync. It's hard to play games now on non Gsync....saddens me


----------



## Solation (Apr 28, 2014)

I have only seen them at a few show, sadly haven't had the chance to actually have a good gaming session on one so hoping it lives upto the hype.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 28, 2014)

As a user of G-sync I speak from experience and have to say it exceeds the hype and exceeded my initial expectations.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/asus_launches_pb287q_28_inch_uhd_monitor.html


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 28, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/asus_launches_pb287q_28_inch_uhd_monitor.html


Stay on topic.

this has nothing to do with the SWIFT


----------



## radrok (Apr 28, 2014)

Meh while I could be interested by G-Sync this is TN and low resolution for what I'd want in a monitor nowadays.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 28, 2014)

This is a gaming monitor for Gamers.


----------



## radrok (Apr 28, 2014)

So gamers should compromise? There are plenty fast VA or IPS panels floating around, the difference in response time is not a game changer when it's under one frame input of lag.

Variable refresh rate can be easily implemented on non-TN technologies, this seems more like an excuse from ASUS to charge more for their rubbish TN panels.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> As a user of G-sync I speak from experience and have to say it exceeds the hype and exceeded my initial expectations.



I just think you are paid by Nvidia to say that.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 29, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I just think you are paid by Nvidia to say that.


Yah lol they should be paying me. I can't say enough about it.

low refresh rate even with G-sync is still not as desirable as high.



radrok said:


> So gamers should compromise? There are plenty fast VA or IPS panels floating around, the difference in response time is not a game changer when it's under one frame input of lag.
> 
> Variable refresh rate can be easily implemented on non-TN technologies, this seems more like an excuse from ASUS to charge more for their rubbish TN panels.


low refresh rate even with G-sync is still not as desirable as high.

your not a gamer so it seems you don't understand.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 29, 2014)

G-sync is overrated and not everyone needs it.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> G-sync is overrated and not everyone needs it.



well Gsync is for people who game or care about gaming. If your not a gamer then G-sync is not necessary for you.

This thread is about G-sync and the ROG swift.

Kindly leave and troll else where if your here just to talk sh1T


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> well Gsync is for people who game or care about gaming. If your not a gamer then G-sync is not necessary for you.
> 
> This thread is about G-sync and the ROG swift.
> 
> Kindly leave and troll else where if your here just to talk sh1T


The issue is that G-SYNC is only really useful between 30-60 FPS. Below 30 it makes things worse, and above monitor refresh is discarded anyway. That doesn't make G-SYNC for people that CARE about gaming...I care about gaming so much I buy games I never play, just to simply support the industry and the devs that make gaming content.

People expressing their opinion isn't trolling. It's just that everyone really wants IPS monitors for the excellent color. Many of us older gamers have the money to afford the extra cost of having an IPS panel in the SWIFT, as well as ignore it because it doesn't have one. If you are going to have a fancy monitor.. then fit it with ALL the bells and whistles...not just a couple. TN panels are fast enough for G-SYNC to be useless if you have enough GPU power.

So, you can spend a bit more on your monitor, and have a slightly less powerful VGA...which makes the SWIFT a questionable purchase.

That said, the ASUS monitors that I have used have been some of the best ever, so I am a bit eager to get my hands on one and see how my tri-SLI GTX780 Ti rig is going to benefit from this. If it's really good, then I might buy three!


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 29, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> The issue is that G-SYNC is only really useful between 30-60 FPS. Below 30 it makes things worse, and above monitor refresh is discarded anyway. That doesn't make G-SYNC for people that CARE about gaming...I care about gaming so much I buy games I never play, just to simply support the industry and the devs that make gaming content.
> 
> People expressing their opinion isn't trolling. It's just that everyone really wants IPS monitors for the excellent color. Many of us older gamers have the money to afford the extra cost of having an IPS panel in the SWIFT, as well as ignore it because it doesn't have one. If you are going to have a fancy monitor.. then fit it with ALL the bells and whistles...not just a couple. TN panels are fast enough for G-SYNC to be useless if you have enough GPU power.
> 
> ...



This thread is about following the release of the ROG SWIFT 

having read your statement, I don't think you've ever used a G-sync monitor.

"G-SYNC is only really useful between 30-60 FPS. Below 30 it makes things worse, and above monitor refresh is discarded anyway. That doesn't make G-SYNC for people
that CARE about gaming...I care about gaming so much I buy games I never play, just to simply support the industry and the devs that make gaming content."


If you knew what you were talking about or have actually experienced Gsync you would never had made such an idiotic claim.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> This thread is about following the release of the ROG SWIFT
> 
> having read your statement, I don't think you've ever used a G-sync monitor.
> 
> ...




Um, have you read nvidia's literature about G-SYNC? It's used to sync the monitor's output with the VGA's output, eliminating tearing and lag.

All the info is here:

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/faq


And yes, I was one of those that bought the DIY kit for the ASUS VG248.


The thing is, over 60 Hz doesn't have lag or tearing for me, and under 30 FPS, G-SYNC makes things worse. I am more than willing to say that maybe I did the mod wrong, or what because it was a mod, and not a properly designed monitor, that the issues I saw were due to that, so like you, I am interested in this monitor, as my opinion right now is that I'd rather buy a more expensive GPU and an IPS panel than invest in G-SYNC. There's no denying that it's useful, but for me as a high-end user...it's not useful ENOUGH.

Do keep in mind this is my rig:


----------



## radrok (Apr 29, 2014)

More like it doesn't give you an edge or make you a better player, simple as that.

If you are a competitive player then just buy a fast refreshing monitor, disable Vsync and you are set.

This is backed up by years of competitive gaming, heck I'm still playing competitive TF2 and I'm diamond rank in league so w/e.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 29, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Um, have you read nvidia's literature about G-SYNC? It's used to sync the monitor's output with the VGA's output, eliminating tearing and lag.
> 
> All the info is here:
> 
> ...



Oh look we're sharing pictures now.


----------



## 64K (Apr 29, 2014)

I have to say I am really interested in this monitor. It has more features that are desirable besides just G-Sync. It's supposed to be 120 Hz and 1 ms response time and though it is a TN panel it's supposed to be a very nice one. I am curious to see what buyers have to say about it when it's available. We'll see.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 29, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Um, have you read nvidia's literature about G-SYNC? It's used to sync the monitor's output with the VGA's output, eliminating tearing and lag.
> 
> All the info is here:
> 
> ...




Anything below 30fps doesn't feel good. not even with Gsync.

I have 2 rigs. please see my signature and rig specs and pics.


Now I prefer to play game in the higher refresh rate/fps

I cannot stand for tearing and V-sync causes way too many negative results.

even in the 90+FPS range with or with out Vsync on there are negative attributes. Tearing with Vsync off,  Stuttering and input lag with Vsync on.

Gsync eliminates all those negative attributes and allows the GPU/CPU to run wide open. Ive tested the *G-SYNC: ASUS VG248QE 
on both my rigs. the single 780 on a 4.6ghz 3930k and with my SLI titans on a 4930k @4.6ghz*

Not even with SLI titans on a 4930k can you maintain a rock solid 120fps/hz

and for me that is where G-sync shines on my SLI rig.

Now on my Single 780 rig Gsync really shines.  I can go from 144 fps/hz and drop down into the 40fps/hz range (which before Gsync would not be acceptable to me)  and it feels awesome. yes you can tell things are moving slower but the responsiveness and zero input lag and no tearing make it palpable.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 29, 2014)

radrok said:


> More like it doesn't give you an edge or make you a better player, simple as that.
> 
> If you are a competitive player then just buy a fast refreshing monitor, disable Vsync and you are set.
> 
> This is backed up by years of competitive gaming, heck I'm still playing competitive TF2 and I'm diamond rank in league so w/e.





radrok said:


> More like it doesn't give you an edge or make you a better player, simple as that.
> 
> If you are a competitive player then just buy a fast refreshing monitor, disable Vsync and you are set.
> 
> This is backed up by years of competitive gaming, heck I'm still playing competitive TF2 and I'm diamond rank in league so w/e.



No one ever said anything about an edge. it's about a visual and feel experiance. No input lag, no stuttering, no tearing.

All of which some say they've never experience. I have 2 high end rigs. neither of them can maintain a solid 120hz so Gsync is very important to my gaming experience.

If you play BF3 or 4 I'd gladly meet you on the field any day.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> Now on my Single 780 rig Gsync really shines.  I can go from 144 fps/hz and drop down into the 40fps/hz range (which before Gsync would not be acceptable to me)  and it feels awesome. yes you can tell things are moving slower but the responsiveness and zero input lag and no tearing make it palpable.




Yeah, man, I'm not saying G-SYNC is bad...it is just that it's not for everyone. I myself am interested, having used it a lot. But even for me, as a graphics snob, G-SYNC has limited uses and as such, is almost more confining than anything.


I've chosen to be a multi-monitor gamer, rather than having super-high FPS. that's why G-SYNC @ lower FPS is interesting to me. I'd love for G-SYNC to be useful in that situation, too.

Not everyone likes the same stuff, and people with different opinions than your own aren't necessarily saying you're wrong in your opinion... just that theirs differs. You and I are both interested in this monitor, but I think for different reasons. and I still want IPS panel, TN is like 2005 or even earlier tech. I notice TN dithering, and it makes me feel ill.


----------



## radrok (Apr 29, 2014)

How can you actually live with bezels Dave? I've tried so many times yet I couldn't avoid staring at them :|


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, im with Dave. I cannot see myself leaving my IPS, for a pricey TN monitor. Once gsync is in an ips monitor thats when i care about gsync.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 29, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, man, I'm not saying G-SYNC is bad...it is just that it's not for everyone. I myself am interested, having used it a lot. But even for me, as a graphics snob, G-SYNC has limited uses and as such, is almost more confining than anything.
> 
> 
> I've chosen to be a multi-monitor gamer, rather than having super-high FPS. that's why G-SYNC @ lower FPS is interesting to me. I'd love for G-SYNC to be useful in that situation, too.
> ...



Since you are interested in running surround vision or multi monitor and your pic shows 3way SLI you can run Gsync in multi monitor /surround vision.

There are suppose to be 4k Gsync monitors coming out. Did you catch that modified 4k ASUS monitor with Gsync at CES2014?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> Since you are interested in running surround vision or multi monitor and your pic shows 3way SLI you can run Gsync in multi monitor /surround vision.
> 
> There are suppose to be 4k Gsync monitors coming out. Did you catch that modified 4k ASUS monitor with Gsync at CES2014?



no, I didn't catch the 4k monitor. I have no interest in running single monitor, and 4k surround requires more GPU grunt than what is on the market today, IMHO.

I'm already running 3x Dell U2412M's in surround. The color clarity is amazing on these monitors in particular, coming from Dell 3008WFP. Nevermind that my current panels all together draw less power than my single 3008WFP did at idle. 


So either there is some changes in G-SYNC to suit my needs (IPS panels), these SWIFT monitors have me overly impressed, or I'll be keeping my current config until after the Maxwell release. I have a fairly big retailer locally that I am sure will have demo models in-store to check out in the least. I can also just buy one to try and then return it if not satisfied.



radrok said:


> How can you actually live with bezels Dave? I've tried so many times yet I couldn't avoid staring at them :|



Doesn't really bother me, to be honest. It was worse when I was running TN panels since my current monitors have smaller bezels and I have positioned my monitors such that only one bezel is visible, and maybe that's part of the reason I am anti-TN was the larger bezels back when I use that in Eyefinity.


----------



## radrok (Apr 29, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> no, I didn't catch the 4k monitor. I have no interest in running single monitor, and 4k surround requires more GPU grunt than what is on the market today, IMHO.
> 
> I'm already running 3x Dell U2412M's in surround. The color clarity is amazing on these monitors in particular, coming from Dell 3008WFP. Nevermind that my current panels all together draw less power than my single 3008WFP did at idle.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure 4K surround won't be a viable option even with next gen GPUs.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 29, 2014)

radrok said:


> I'm pretty sure 4K surround won't be a viable option even with next gen GPUs.



4k with Gsync makes lower FPS feel acceptable and as good as the 60hz/fps range.

They showed 4k/Gsync in surround vision running on 3way SLI titans at CES 

Eventually GPU's will get caught up with 4k. Give it a few years.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 29, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> 4k with Gsync makes lower FPS feel acceptable and as good as the 60hz/fps range.
> 
> They showed 4k/Gsync in surround vision running on 3way SLI titans at CES
> 
> Eventually GPU's will get caught up with 4k. Give it a few years.



That 4k surround vision wasn't G-Sync.

G-Sync currently doesn't support multi-monitor setups.  Maybe in the future.

*NV Surround + G-Sync - Will it work?*



			
				Josh@Nvidia said:
			
		

> Its going to require a DP MST Hub which are are looking into for future support and surround





			
				Josh@Nvidia said:
			
		

> Gysnc surround is not supported at the moment with Tri SLI setups, but its definitely something we are working on to get supported asap


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Apr 29, 2014)

There you have it. It's coming.


----------



## Xzibit (Apr 29, 2014)

Since the current G-Sync modules only work with TN LVDS panels.  You'll have to wait for G-Sync 2.0 or the FreeSync VESA adapted standard in DP 1.2a for multi-monitor use.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 29, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> Since the current G-Sync modules only work with TN LVDS panels.  You'll have to wait for G-Sync 2.0 or the FreeSync VESA adapted standard in DP 1.2a for multi-monitor use.


Basically. That's why I posted a pic of my rig...G-SYNC is only useful, really, to single-monitor users, with a weaker GPU that what I got. I need G-SYNC Surround.

But the ability to get a 27-inch panel and pair it with a GTX760 or so is rather tempting, I must say.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 2, 2014)

Lasted update from ROG/ASUS

Not really an update though.





​


*H1tman_Actual* @H1itman_Actual







@ASUSUSA @ASUS @ASUS_ROG Hi guys, Any updates on the ROG swift? - 02 May


​


*ASUS North America *@ASUSUSA




@H1itman_Actual No new info for you  Thanks for your patience, we will release info when we get it







06:40 PM - 02 May 14












*Reply to @ASUSUSA *





Retweet





Favorite


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 5, 2014)

​


*Paul's Hardware *@paulhardware







Look who's in the studio today! #JJ @ASUSUSA @Newegg pic.twitter.com/zkRwNnFZJ7 - 05 May











More Tweets




​


*H1tman_Actual* @H1itman_Actual







@paulhardware @ASUSUSA @Newegg Can you ask JJ when we can expect the ROG SWIFT PG278Q? - 05 May


​


*Steve R. *@Steve_OMG




*


Follow*






@H1itman_Actual @paulhardware @ASUSUSA @Newegg mid to late q2







06:07 PM - 05 May 14


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## 15th Warlock (May 20, 2014)

Alright, you've actually convinced me to get this monitor, but I'm thinking of going surround again, any news or info on the release date, and/or status of G-Sync paired with surround?


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 20, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Alright, you've actually convinced me to get this monitor, but I'm thinking of going surround again, any news or info on the release date, and/or status of G-Sync paired with surround?



I haven't heard any new's on surround vison/G-sync But ROG has confirmed they're holding to a late Q2 release for the Swift.

We'll see. I'm hoping ASAP!  Star Citizen dog fight module coming. My sim pit is at home and I don't have Gsync there.


----------



## natr0n (May 20, 2014)

Looks good I might get one.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 20, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> I haven't heard any new's on surround vison/G-sync But ROG has confirmed they're holding to a late Q2 release for the Swift.
> 
> We'll see. I'm hoping ASAP!  Star Citizen dog fight module coming. My sim pit is at home and I don't have Gsync there.



Does G-sync work with SLI? I can use my Titans to drive the G-sync monitor in the middle and drive the two extra monitors using a third card (I have a GTX580 somewhere) when not gaming.

Do you guys think we should wait for G-sync 2.0? I was doing a bit more research and it seems like it's a pain in the ass with multiple monitors and/or cards in its current iteration


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 20, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Does G-sync work with SLI? I can use my Titans to drive the G-sync monitor in the middle and drive the two extra monitors using a third card (I have a GTX580 somewhere) when not gaming.
> 
> Do you guys think we should wait for G-sync 2.0? I was doing a bit more research and it seems like it's a pain in the ass with multiple monitors and/or cards in its current iteration



Gsync works with SLI and multi monitor setups. I've used the *NVIDIA G-SYNC: ASUS VG248QE*
on both my rigs and it works flawlessly.
people really have no clue how much of a game changer Gsync is until they try it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 20, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> people really have no clue how much of a game changer Gsync is until they try



Yep, ill give you that, I've zero clue, as I have personally never tried it; I've read enough to understand it makes a big difference though, and I want to believe the hype, I have no interest in 4K really, but G-sync (and/or freesync) sound like real game oriented tech.

Thanks for answering the SLI question, forgive me for asking, but do you know if in order for this tech to work in surround the current modules will need only a new firmware, or perhaps a new driver release, or do we have to wait for a new version for that?

I love playing in surround, but am willing to sacrifice it to try Gsync on a single monitor, eventually though I would like to go for a surround setup again, I did the exact same thing with 3D vision, but in this case I would hate to throw $799 away if I can't add a couple more monitors down the road 

Once again, thanks for your input


----------



## Xzibit (May 20, 2014)

The most recent response from JJ over at ASUS



> _Jon _4 weeks ago
> For an application like Iracing, or any other simulator, would I need 3 graphic cards to link 3 of these Asus monitors? I understand that to get the full resolution of these you would use the display port connection, but if these monitors only have one input and the 780ti only has one output I’m assuming you will need 3 780s?
> 
> JJ 3 weeks ago
> Yes that would be correct. We are currently evaluating other types of solutions such as DP hubs and adapters and seeing how it impacts performance/functionality. Stay tuned for more information.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 20, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Yep, ill give you that, I've zero clue, as I have personally never tried it; I've read enough to understand it makes a big difference though, and I want to believe the hype, I have no interest in 4K really, but G-sync (and/or freesync) sound like real game oriented tech.
> 
> Thanks for answering the SLI question, forgive me for asking, but do you know if in order for this tech to work in surround the current modules will need only a new firmware, or perhaps a new driver release, or do we have to wait for a new version for that?
> 
> ...



I read an article somewhere that Nvidia is going to have surround vision support with Gsync. It's a driver solution they stated.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 20, 2014)

@H1itman_Actual Mid-July - we promise ! - @ASUSUSA















*H1tman_Actual, *

ASUS North America replied to your Tweet!
























​


*ASUS North America *@ASUSUSA







JJ overclocks the i7-4770K on ASUS Z97 with impressive results: bit.ly/1vvhBQ4 - 20 May










More Tweets




​


*H1tman_Actual* @H1itman_Actual







@ASUSUSA #JJ ROG Swift PG278Q please. It's almost end of Q2... a little over a month away.. - 20 May


​


*ASUS North America *@ASUSUSA




@H1itman_Actual Mid-July - we promise !







06:16 PM - 20 May 14












*Reply to @ASUSUSA *





Retweet





Favorite


----------



## Xzibit (May 21, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> I read an article somewhere that Nvidia is going to have surround vision support with Gsync. It's a driver solution they stated.



All the information I've seen points to a DP hub they are try'n to make work.



			
				josh@Nvidia said:
			
		

> Gsync monitors will only have DP inputs, we are currently evaluating the use of DP hubs for Gsync surround, currently surround will not be supported until then.
> I feel the pain i run surround and dont think i could "downgrade" to a non surround setup until this gets worked out =(



Other option is to release updated version of their GPUs to accomidate more then one DP (G-sync) out.


----------



## Footman (May 21, 2014)

With AMD's Freesync being developed I can't help but think that Gsync is doomed, especially as Freesync is being picked up by Vesa...

Back on topic: I'd rather replace my U2711 with a 120hz 2560x1440 monitor than a 60fps 4K monitor. I may still buy in to the ROG when it arrives even with Gsync (I run a pair of R9-290's in CF, so Gsync is useless for me)..... having said this by the end of summer I expect to see a number of 2560x1440 monitors with true support for 120hz (not overclocked import) with better pricing than the ROG.

Just my opinion though


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 21, 2014)

Footman said:


> With AMD's Freesync being developed I can't help but think that Gsync is doomed, especially as Freesync is being picked up by Vesa...
> 
> Back on topic: I'd rather replace my U2711 with a 120hz 2560x1440 monitor than a 60fps 4K monitor. I may still buy in to the ROG when it arrives even with Gsync (I run a pair of R9-290's in CF, so Gsync is useless for me)..... having said this by the end of summer I expect to see a number of 2560x1440 monitors with true support for 120hz (not overclocked import) with better pricing than the ROG.
> 
> Just my opinion though



Yes, I'm not a 4K believer either, would rather have three of these monitors in surround, the problem with free sync is that we won't see 1.2a DP enabled monitors until Q3 or more, although at this rate those monitors will probably be released at the same time than the Swift...

C'mon Asus, hurry up and take my money already!


----------



## Xzibit (May 21, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, I'm not a 4K believer either, would rather have three of these monitors in surround, the problem with free sync is that we won't see 1.2a DP enabled monitors until Q3 or more, although at this rate those monitors will probably be released at the same time than the Swift...
> 
> C'mon Asus, hurry up and take my money already!



Need to wait some more.  JJ just said this a few hours ago



> lim 4 hours ago
> Still no release date?
> 
> JJ 4 hours ago
> Not at this time we are still communicating mid to late Q2. Once we have more specifics trust me I will be posting the information here first thing.



Its already mid Q2 so a month and a half to go.


----------



## radrok (May 21, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Yes, I'm not a 4K believer either, would rather have three of these monitors in surround, the problem with free sync is that we won't see 1.2a DP enabled monitors until Q3 or more, although at this rate those monitors will probably be released at the same time than the Swift...
> 
> C'mon Asus, hurry up and take my money already!



Have you tried 4K though? It does pretty much blow up your mind, on the right panel of course, not that TN crap that is being marketed with 1ms/4K.

Trust me


----------



## Footman (May 21, 2014)

radrok said:


> Have you tried 4K though? It does pretty much blow up your mind, on the right panel of course, not that TN crap that is being marketed with 1ms/4K.
> 
> Trust me



We just bought one of these monitors for the office for one of the engineers. It's a 28in single tile panel. The panel is not used for gaming and while I admit that games look terrific, the resolution makes it hard to focus on the text unless you use zoom. As I play fps almost entirely I definitely believe that the reduction of input lag and response time from 120mz panel at 2560x1440 is a better value proposition for me than the leap to 4K. I certainly have the graphics power to try (2xR9-290's in CF). I spent some time tow months ago with a 24in Asus 144hz panel and loved the fluid mouse and smooth frames, it was hard to go back to my Dell U2711, however I like the 2560x1440 resolution.

Guess I need to wait a little longer too


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 21, 2014)

Footman said:


> With AMD's Freesync being developed I can't help but think that Gsync is doomed, especially as Freesync is being picked up by Vesa...
> 
> Back on topic: I'd rather replace my U2711 with a 120hz 2560x1440 monitor than a 60fps 4K monitor. I may still buy in to the ROG when it arrives even with Gsync (I run a pair of R9-290's in CF, so Gsync is useless for me)..... having said this by the end of summer I expect to see a number of 2560x1440 monitors with true support for 120hz (not overclocked import) with better pricing than the ROG.
> 
> Just my opinion though



Most people do not understand that "freesync" isn't free. It's going to be a very long time before monitor manufacturers impliment VR into their monitors.

there are only a few laptop LCD's that have the VR capability. 

Gsync is here it works. I have a feeling since Nvidia did all the leg work the monitor manufacturers will stick with Gsync.


----------



## Footman (May 21, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> Most people do not understand that "freesync" isn't free. It's going to be a very long time before monitor manufacturers impliment VR into their monitors.
> 
> there are only a few laptop LCD's that have the VR capability.
> 
> Gsync is here it works. I have a feeling since Nvidia did all the leg work the monitor manufacturers will stick with Gsync.



I disagree, the specs for Freesync have already been finished and Vesa have incorporated them in to their specifications. All that is required are some driver updates (Nvidia and AMD) and some compatible monitors. Gsync is not supported by Vesa, is only suitable by SOME Nvidia cards and the hardware required to run Gsync will limit the monitors that come to market. How many Gsync monitors are available now? By the time Gsync monitors become available Freesync enabled monitors will also be available and in larger quantities as no specific Nvidia Gsync license will be required by the monitor manufacturers.

So Freesync will be cheaper to build in to pc monitors, supported by Vesa and will be compatible with both AMD and Nvidia......

Gsync is doomed..... Shame really as it is a great technology..... IMO of course


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 21, 2014)

Footman said:


> I disagree, the specs for Freesync have already been finished and Vesa have incorporated them in to their specifications. All that is required are some driver updates (Nvidia and AMD) and some compatible monitors. Gsync is not supported by Vesa, is only suitable by SOME Nvidia cards and the hardware required to run Gsync will limit the monitors that come to market. How many Gsync monitors are available now? By the time Gsync monitors become available Freesync enabled monitors will also be available and in larger quantities as no specific Nvidia Gsync license will be required by the monitor manufacturers.
> 
> So Freesync will be cheaper to build in to pc monitors, supported by Vesa and will be compatible with both AMD and Nvidia......
> 
> Gsync is doomed..... Shame really as it is a great technology..... IMO of course



It's not just a matter of display port 2.1 or whatever. Monitor manufacturers have to implement a scaler or logic board (what Gsync is) into their monitors.

It's not as easy as just saying ok we put DP 2.1 now we have VR. doesn't work like that. There is a lot more to VR and it all boils down the the logic/scaler board.


----------



## Footman (May 21, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> It's not just a matter of display port 2.1 or whatever. Monitor manufacturers have to implement a scaler or logic board (what Gsync is) into their monitors.
> 
> It's not as easy as just saying ok we put DP 2.1 now we have VR. doesn't work like that. There is a lot more to VR and it all boils down the the logic/scaler board.



Of course, however it is a whole lot easier and cheaper when Vesa adopt your design and specification and monitor manufacturers are not limited to specific hardware and licensing.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 21, 2014)

Footman said:


> Of course, however it is a whole lot easier and cheaper when Vesa adopt your design and specification and monitor manufacturers are not limited to specific hardware and licensing.


agree there, There is nothing wrong with standards. I'm just speaking from a logical/economical point of view. I really hope manufacturers push VR into their monitors. I do think though that because G-sync is out and ready that they will lean on Nividia's tech as the "safer cheaper" rout then have to develope Boards for their monitors.


----------



## Footman (May 21, 2014)

I've seen both technologies working and they both impressed the heck out of me. I do run a pair of R9-290's in CF at the moment on my gaming pc, so I have more of an interest in Freesync. I am not a fanboy having run a single GTX 780 before the 290's and a pair of GTX 670's in SLI before.

Right now I would have to say that Gsync is the more impressive of the technologies, however it is limited and will end up costing the consumer and manufacturer more. 

Based on the costs associated with the Gsync technology and license alone I would imaging that a 27/28in 2560x1440 TN based panel running at an officially sanctioned and supported 120hz without Gsync would be at least $200-250 less, notwithstanding the ROG name and branding premium that Asus likes to charge....

For example you can buy the Asus VG248QE for $249 on Amazon and then purchase the Gsync do it your self upgrade kit from Nvidia for $199 plus shipping!!!!

Point I'm making here is that the Freesync while not free will be a lot cheaper than Gsync and available to all manufacturers and consumers..

When I saw the Swift at CES I was blown away and wanted one immediately, now I am happy to wait and see what comes to market. 

Strategically a paper launch is not a good idea for manufacturers as the competition have a chance to develop a similar solution before the products appears in the channels. Nvidia should have kept quiet until they had a retail product to launch with, this would have given Gsync the market advantage over anything that AMD could bring to the table...

Anyhow, I think that we are a little off topic now. If this monitor comes to market at around the $600 mark then it may have a chance, at $800 it is unlikely to succeed....


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 21, 2014)

Footman said:


> I've seen both technologies working and they both impressed the heck out of me. I do run a pair of R9-290's in CF at the moment on my gaming pc, so I have more of an interest in Freesync. I am not a fanboy having run a single GTX 780 before the 290's and a pair of GTX 670's in SLI before.
> 
> Right now I would have to say that Gsync is the more impressive of the technologies, however it is limited and will end up costing the consumer and manufacturer more.
> 
> ...



Way off topic, this thread is about the swift.

I expect to see the $ drop on the swift as did the 120hz 3Dvision monitors shortly after they're release.

Gsync was not a paper launch? I have the Asus VG248QE/Gsync and it works amazingly.






I bought a couple  *Acer HN274H when they first came out on new egg. Paid $650 not even 3 months later they were down to $550

I hope to see the same trend with all Gsync monitors after the initial launch. If DP standard VR works as well as Gsync (AMD's freesync demo sucked and anyone who saw it would agree it's a farcry from Gsync) It should keep Nvidia in price check hopefully.

I'm curious to see what the future brings for this tech.*


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 21, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> Need to wait some more.  JJ just said this a few hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> Its already mid Q2 so a month and a half to go.



Man I really Hope JJ is right. that is what he told me on twitter a week ago but ASUS tweeted me yesterday with mid July..... I just want them to get out stat!


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 22, 2014)

https://twitter.com/DigitalStormPC/status/469520777432158208/photo/1

Acer announces 28" 4k G-sync monitor......one thought, it's going to cost an arm n a leg.


----------



## Xzibit (May 22, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> https://twitter.com/DigitalStormPC/status/469520777432158208/photo/1
> 
> Acer announces 28" 4k G-sync monitor......one thought, it's going to cost an arm n a leg.



It shouldn't.  Its using the same panel as *Samsung LU28D590DS for $699*


----------



## Footman (May 22, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> It shouldn't.  Its using the same panel as *Samsung LU28D590DS for $699*



Then add a minimum of $200 for the Gsync technology...


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 23, 2014)

So that Acer is going to be 4K and have G-Sync? If they price it close to the Swift, it may really bring the heat to Asus, man all these new display technologies are really exciting!

I've had my 3D monitors for a few years now, but after gaming or browsing the net on the beautiful IPS 15.6" 1080p panel on my laptop the pixel density (or lack thereof) really hurt my eyes when I go back to my surround setup, and I'm talking about my main gaming rig here 

I don't now what to do, 2560x1440 may be just a stopgap measure and cheaper 4K monitors may be just around the corner, man I wish I could go to a local store and just try the Swift before deciding what to do, I mean, I'm really excited for G-Sync, but at 4K that technology might actually be more beneficial as most video cards will struggle trying to maintain a smooth frame rate at such high resolution...


----------



## HM_Actua1 (May 23, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> So that Acer is going to be 4K and have G-Sync? If they price it close to the Swift, it may really bring the heat to Asus, man all these new display technologies are really exciting!
> 
> I've had my 3D monitors for a few years now, but after gaming or browsing the net on the beautiful IPS 15.6" 1080p panel on my laptop the pixel density (or lack thereof) really hurt my eyes when I go back to my surround setup, and I'm talking about my main gaming rig here
> 
> I don't now what to do, 2560x1440 may be just a stopgap measure and cheaper 4K monitors may be just around the corner, man I wish I could go to a local store and just try the Swift before deciding what to do, I mean, I'm really excited for G-Sync, but at 4K that technology might actually be more beneficial as most video cards will struggle trying to maintain a smooth frame rate at such high resolution...



Pricing should be very competitive, there are going to be several new G-sync monitors releasing next month. Hopefully this competition will challenge  ASUS/Swift price tag.


Do you guys remember how expensive 1080p was when it first came out, now it's dirt cheap because its the norm. I expect to this happen with 4k and G-sync in the near future. New tech is always a bit pricey at launch.


----------



## Xzibit (May 23, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> So that Acer is going to be 4K and have G-Sync? If they price it close to the Swift, it may really bring the heat to Asus, man all these new display technologies are really exciting!
> 
> I've had my 3D monitors for a few years now, but after gaming or browsing the net on the beautiful IPS 15.6" 1080p panel on my laptop the pixel density (or lack thereof) really hurt my eyes when I go back to my surround setup, and I'm talking about my main gaming rig here
> 
> I don't now what to do, 2560x1440 may be just a stopgap measure and cheaper 4K monitors may be just around the corner, man I wish I could go to a local store and just try the Swift before deciding what to do, I mean, I'm really excited for G-Sync, but at 4K that technology might actually be more beneficial as most video cards will struggle trying to maintain a smooth frame rate at such high resolution...



You have to take into account the ceiling and the floor of G-Sync.  Frame rate cant drop constantly below 35 and you cant max to monitor either. You'll have to frame cap the games.  ROG Swift will have a wider range being 120hz+

As far as IPS comparable. JJ already spoke a few times that its not comparable to anything other then being better then current TN panels. 



> JJ 4weeks ago
> Additionally there are other varibles we must consider due to the difference in how we can color calibrate the monitor due to the G-SYNC implementation.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 25, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> *Way off topic, this thread is about the swift.*
> I expect to see the $ drop on the swift as did the 120hz 3Dvision monitors shortly after they're release.
> Gsync was not a paper launch? I have the Asus VG248QE/Gsync and it works amazingly.





Hitman_Actual said:


> well Gsync is for people who game or care about gaming. If your not a gamer then G-sync is not necessary for you.
> *This thread is about G-sync and the ROG swift.*
> Kindly leave and troll else where if your here just to talk sh1T



It's about both apparently.

I have to admit I'm pretty excited for this monitor, more though about what competition it will bring with it's release which will hopefully drive down prices. It's about time there are some 3D capable monitors above 1080p  GSync is just a bonus from my point of view.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 13, 2014)

IT is here finally! $719 USD is the claim so far buy this rep in Europe.

I Hope they really do sell it for $700 instead of $800 here in the US.






I'll be replacing this 27" 120hz Acer with the Swift! So excited for this!


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't understand why ppl bash TN panels so much. I've ordered my third TN display few days ago (size and refresh rate wise, not because the old one was crap as such), the 144Hz ASUS and i don't think i'll regret it. The older 2 had perfectly fine colors after tiny bit of tweaking the settings. The viewing angle was also never a problem. When do you game from the side of the screen? That would be like driving a race car from a passenger seat. You just never do that. If the colors are one or two shades off, like anyone cares when bullets are flying near your head and you have million other things to worry about than how bit perfect colors are.

Latency, frame skipping, absolute sharpness during motion etc, that's what matters for gamers, not super accurate colors.


----------



## 64K (Jun 13, 2014)

Looking forward to what you have to say about the ROG Swift after you've tried it out Hitman_Actual and what others have to say too. I'm certainly interested in the Swift and $700 isn't too much to me as long as it's worth it. I'm either going to get the Swift or try an Asus PLS 1440p for $500. The way I look at it $700 for an improved gaming experience over the lifespan of a monitor isn't much at all.



RejZoR said:


> I don't understand why ppl bash TN panels so much. I've ordered my third TN display few days ago (size and refresh rate wise, not because the old one was crap as such), the 144Hz ASUS and i don't think i'll regret it. The older 2 had perfectly fine colors after tiny bit of tweaking the settings. The viewing angle was also never a problem. When do you game from the side of the screen? That would be like driving a race car from a passenger seat. You just never do that. If the colors are one or two shades off, like anyone cares when bullets are flying near your head and you have million other things to worry about than how bit perfect colors are.
> 
> Latency, frame skipping, absolute sharpness during motion etc, that's what matters for gamers, not super accurate colors.



I've never used an IPS/PLS panel before but I think the people that hate TN panels is because they use their monitor for more than just gaming. I only use my desktop for gaming so that's all that matters to me. My laptop is for everything else.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 13, 2014)

64K said:


> Looking forward to what you have to say about the ROG Swift after you've tried it out Hitman_Actual and what others have to say too. I'm certainly interested in the Swift and $700 isn't too much to me as long as it's worth it. I'm either going to get the Swift or try an Asus PLS 1440p for $500. The way I look at it $700 for an improved gaming experience over the lifespan of a monitor isn't much at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never used an IPS/PLS panel before but I think the people that hate TN panels is because they use their monitor for more than just gaming. I only use my desktop for gaming so that's all that matters to me. My laptop is for everything else.



G-sync ,1440p and 144hz is why I'm all about The swift. My only use for this is gaming obviously. Being a Gsync user now for several months now I cannot go back to fixed refresh rate monitors. It's 2 different worlds all together. Seeing how much of system potential and power is being wasted on Fix refresh is totally discouraging. I rather game on my 3930K with a single 780(with Gsync) then my main rig with SLI titans(Fixed refresh rate 120hz)


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 13, 2014)

Well, i prefer to game with much cheaper Radeon gfx so G-Sync is totally useless to me either way.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 13, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Well, i prefer to game with much cheaper Radeon gfx so G-Sync is totally useless to me either way.



Even without gsync this monitor will rock for gaming with 144Hz refresh rate and 1ms response time.

Bear in mind though that you'll pay a premium just for the G-Sync feature which like you said, you don't even need, I think there are less expensive alternatives there that will serve you better.

I'm still torn between this monitor and the Acer 4K with G-Sync, reports from computex actually mention that having gsync on a 4k monitor was really beneficial as having frame rates drop bellow 40FPS wasn't so jarring thanks to the synced refresh rate....

I guess in my case it'll come down to price, if the Swift is closer to the $700 mark and the Acer to the $900 I might just go for Asus, my Acer 3D panels have served me well but it's time to retire them


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, i did take the ASUS 144Hz 1ms without G-Sync module. It's probably the same thing as above, just without G-Sync.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 13, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> I don't understand why ppl bash TN panels so much. I've ordered my third TN display few days ago (size and refresh rate wise, not because the old one was crap as such), the 144Hz ASUS and i don't think i'll regret it. The older 2 had perfectly fine colors after tiny bit of tweaking the settings. The viewing angle was also never a problem. When do you game from the side of the screen? That would be like driving a race car from a passenger seat. You just never do that. If the colors are one or two shades off, like anyone cares when bullets are flying near your head and you have million other things to worry about than how bit perfect colors are.
> 
> Latency, frame skipping, absolute sharpness during motion etc, that's what matters for gamers, not super accurate colors.



I agree with you regarding TN panels and games; I find that many of the detractors of TN panels only think they way they do because they have never seen a _good_ TN panel.  If the only TN panels you have ever seen are on cheap laptops circa 2008, then of course your opinion of TN panels will be that they are all horrible.

I would like to get three of these 120Hz G-Sync monitors in the future, but what's holding me back is not ASUS but that NVidia does not have drivers that support G-sync and surround at the same time.  The drivers may be coming (I don't see how NVidia could reasonably alienate surround users) but I don't want to buy this monitor only to have a better model come out by the time the software is released.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah. TN on my sister's laptop was horrible. Any other angle than 90° was hardly visible. Where on my cheap Compaq, it's perfectly fine. Colors change slightly, but not as much to become almost invisible. Same for stand alone TN monitors. Only vertical plane affects the image the most. But i hardly ever watch it any other way than near perfect 90° angle.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 13, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Yeah, i did take the ASUS 144Hz 1ms without G-Sync module. It's probably the same thing as above, just without G-Sync.


Exactly:

I bought the *ASUS VG248QE(NVIDIA G-SYNC) from digital storm with the module pre-installed. My uncle has this monitor with out Gsync and it still get's it done.

I'm just totally sold and Fixed on Gsync.  I hope in the future variable refresh rate will actually become a standard. One thing AMD has not been forthcoming about is that yah they helped push the vesa DP1.2a standard that can support VR but does it? No it doesn't magically do this by itself, it requires the monitor manufacturers to replace the logic board with a VR type board like Gsync. And bet your butt there will be a premium for that.

Nothing is free in this world. Especially when you want the best experience. Free-sync makes me laugh because it's not free. It will only work on the most current AMD cards and there has not been a single monitor company confirming yet that they will be deploying VR capable monitors. This is yet to be seen.

with all that said I think the future will Show that VR is very important and will become main stream and Fixed refresh rate like CRT's will be the past.*


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, FreeSync has just been accepted by VESA standard body, so you can't expect hardware being released already. And no, you don't need some special super expensive hardware attached to monitor, like you do with the G-sync (not to mention you're limited to GeForce cards only then).


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 14, 2014)

Seams JJ got tired of the questions



> JJ 9 hours ago
> Any news or updates will be posted in the FAQ section of the article. Stay tuned.



Maybe you seen these. VG278H on left PG278Q on right.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2014)

Hm, that pendulum looks sharper on the left monitor. O is that just a camera issue?


----------



## THE_EGG (Jun 14, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Hm, that pendulum looks sharper on the left monitor. O is that just a camera issue?


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that. I'm guessing it is a camera issue though, I mean it has to be. The resolution does look MILES better on the swift though which is how it should be.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 14, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Well, FreeSync has just been accepted by VESA standard body, so you can't expect hardware being released already. And no, you don't need some special super expensive hardware attached to monitor, like you do with the G-sync (not to mention you're limited to GeForce cards only then).



When G-sync was introduced back in October 2013 5 major monitor companies were on board and expresses their dedication to bringing this new tech into the world. That was before Gsync modules were evening being sold. The reason for this is simple. Nvidia created the module and did all the foot work in designing this. Big name monitor companies just have to plug it in and Nvidia will help them develop the firmware for each monitor.

Now I think if AMD was to put actually contribute something more then just say "hey our drivers support VR, now can you make a monitor for the world" Then we would have seen monitor companies jumping on board with this. Nothing is free and believe it when I say mock my words it will cost a premium to get premium experience whether it's Gsync or if some type of VR monitor comes out.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 14, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Well, FreeSync has just been accepted by VESA standard body, so you can't expect hardware being released already. And no, you don't need some special super expensive hardware attached to monitor, like you do with the G-sync (not to mention you're limited to GeForce cards only then).



Dude you need to read up. PCper just did a article about "freesync" AMD is requiring their latest cards for this tech. Please read up on it.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 14, 2014)

Because DisplayPort is required for it to work and older cards don't have it.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 14, 2014)

All this Feesync vs G-sync talk is derailing this thread, why don't we just focus on the Swift as originally intended?

Has the $719 price been confirmed, just saw a couple more youtube videos about the Swift that were recently posted, man I want to believe the hype, never tried G-sync in my life but every single person who's tried swears by it, it must really be a game changer (pun totally intended)


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 14, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> All this Feesync vs G-sync talk is derailing this thread, why don't we just focus on the Swift as originally intended?
> 
> Has the $719 price been confirmed, just saw a couple more youtube videos about the Swift that were recently posted, man I want to believe the hype, never tried G-sync in my life but every single person who's tried swears by it, it must really be a game changer (pun totally intended)



I swear by Gsync and will probably swear by any other VR once it comes out.

It is game changer. Makes playing any game much more enjoyable. Like some people are total prudes when it comes to color correct IPS monitors I feel the same way about gaming,input lag and tearing.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 14, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Because DisplayPort is required for it to work and older cards don't have it.


AMD has made a statement already stating that freesync will require their latest lineup of GPU's.

*Q: What AMD Radeon™ GPUs are compatible with Project FreeSync?
A: *The first discrete GPUs compatible with Project FreeSync are the AMD Radeon™ R9 290X, R9 290, R7 260X and R7 260 graphics cards. Project FreeSync is also compatible with AMD APUs codenamed “Kabini,” “Temash,” “Beema,” and “Mullins.” All compatible products must be connected via DisplayPort™ to a display that supports DisplayPort™ Adaptive-Sync.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonev...adaptive-sync-gets-added-to-displayport-spec/


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 14, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> Hm, that pendulum looks sharper on the left monitor. O is that just a camera issue?





THE_EGG said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought that. I'm guessing it is a camera issue though, I mean it has to be. The resolution does look MILES better on the swift though which is how it should be.



If you look at the pillars and background there is ghosting on the VG278H.  The PG278Q is just far-sighted . Actually never mind.  If you look at Pic2 the PG278Q does the same thing.  If you look closely the pendulum on the PG278Q seams to have a ghosting trail 2-3 images. Double in Pic1 and three in Pic3.  Easy to point out with the center circle indentations and the multiple layered reflections on the side edges.

Pic5 might explain everything. The reflection on the VG278H bezel appears to be a cellphone which is being used to take the photos.

I was more taken back by how aweful the VG278H CMI TN panel is.  Just a reminder that gaming monitors are couple years behind incorporating the latest TN panels.



15th Warlock said:


> All this Feesync vs G-sync talk is derailing this thread, why don't we just focus on the Swift as originally intended?
> Has the $719 price been confirmed, just saw a couple more youtube videos about the Swift that were recently posted, man I want to believe the hype, never tried G-sync in my life but every single person who's tried swears by it, it must really be a game changer (pun totally intended)



Asus clarified it in the comments.



> ASUS Nordic 1 day ago
> Sorry its 799 USD. BR Emanuel


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 15, 2014)

This monitor is on my buy list too ! Count me in !

I hope nvidia will not upgrade their G-Sync 1.2 or 2.0 after release of this monitor or im gonna be very angry !!!

This monitor need to last 4 years minimum for me !


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> If you look at the pillars and background there is ghosting on the VG278H.  The PG278Q is just far-sighted . Actually never mind.  If you look at Pic2 the PG278Q does the same thing.  If you look closely the pendulum on the PG278Q seams to have a ghosting trail 2-3 images. Double in Pic1 and three in Pic3.  Easy to point out with the center circle indentations and the multiple layered reflections on the side edges.
> 
> Pic5 might explain everything. The reflection on the VG278H bezel appears to be a cellphone which is being used to take the photos.
> 
> ...



Darn! I had a feeling it was still $799
I was hoping with Acer's 28" 4K 60hz Gsync monitor announcement that the Swift might have lowered it price.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Animalpak said:


> This monitor is on my buy list too ! Count me in !
> 
> I hope nvidia will not upgrade their G-Sync 1.2 or 2.0 after release of this monitor or im gonna be very angry !!!
> 
> This monitor need to last 4 years minimum for me !


I think we'll be golden pony boy. lol ya but seriously I think if anything there might be firmware updates at most. we'll see.

The DYI module and monitor I have work so damn good it's hard to imagine them improving this.


----------



## songfat (Jun 16, 2014)

hi everyone, i have a question about G-Sync technology,
may i have two monitors one with G-Sync and the other without G-Sync, using G-Sync on the monitor through displayport and using fixed 60hz on the other monitor through hdmi ?(same graphics card)


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 16, 2014)

It will work. Only G-Sync one will have no tearing though...


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 16, 2014)

songfat said:


> hi everyone, i have a question about G-Sync technology,
> may i have two monitors one with G-Sync and the other without G-Sync, using G-Sync on the monitor through displayport and using fixed 60hz on the other monitor through hdmi ?(same graphics card)



Maybe Hitman or someone with one can try it for you.

I would imagine the motion can get out of sync between the monitors during gaming.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> Maybe Hitman or someone with one can try it for you.
> 
> I would imagine the motion can get out of sync between the monitors during gaming.


 Yes Guys it works. You must be using Full screen mode for Gsync to work properly.






I use a little 75hz monitor on the side for battle screen and whatever games that have 2nd monitor funtions via web page. G-sync works the same with or without it. Also SLI is even smoother with Gsync.

No more adjusting "max preferred frame buffers" Gsync eliminates those buffers hence minimal input lag.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looking for Pre-order site. Haven't found any yet. Keep your eye''s peeled people.


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely don't blink



			
				Gibbo@OverclockersUK said:
			
		

> Had a meeting with Asus yesterday, the price will be crazy and the stock none existent to begin with, we will put live for pre-orders soon. Be quick as the entire UK first shipment is expected to be no more than 20 units.



Starting to sound like a limited release to gauge demand.



			
				Gibbo@OverclockersUK said:
			
		

> I think at £999 which is stupidly overpriced they will sell out.



Ouch!!! that mark-up.

Couple interesting pictures *here*.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 20, 2014)

Xzibit said:


> Definitely don't blink
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yikes! Damn I'll have my finger on the trigger waiting for this then.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 20, 2014)

update:
*Paul's Hardware* ‏@paulhardware  8m 
 More
@H1itman_Actual @ASUSUSA @ROGNordic @ASUS_ROG @Steve_OMG Yes! I think... we are having a launch event for it and stuff, "Q3" timeframe

View conversation

Reply

Retweet

Favorite


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 20, 2014)

£999???!! 

Fucking scalpers, no way I'm paying over MSRP for this monitor, will wait for more monitors to hit the channel until prices come down, otherwise will just go for the Acer, this is insane, your loss Asus


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 20, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> £999???!!
> 
> Fucking scalpers, no way I'm paying over MSRP for this monitor, will wait for more monitors to hit the channel until prices come down, otherwise will just go for the Acer, this is insane, your loss Asus


what happen???


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Jun 27, 2014)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-070-AS

Pre-orders are now being taken in the UK


Come on USA get the lead out!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 27, 2014)

Hitman_Actual said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-070-AS
> 
> Pre-orders are now being taken in the UK
> 
> ...



£719, do you think that means it'll still be $799 over here? That's much better than £999 as rumored above ($1700 at current exchange rates...)


----------



## RobinCahill (Jun 27, 2014)

Just pre-ordered via Overclockers UK.  Very excited to see how well this monitor performs.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 30, 2014)

Anyone has these 144Hz monitors? I got my VG248 today and i have a really strange problem with it. If i overclock my GPU and MEM and set the power limit to +20%, i get colorful screen of lockup when running 3D stuff or embedded video. Never had such problems with any other 60Hz display using DVI. Not sure if DisplayPort is causing it or the 144Hz. But something just isn't right. Any idea what might be causing this?

EDIT:
As it turns out, HDMI is limited to 60Hz, normal DVI cables that i have are limited to 60Hz, the dual link DVI that comes with the monitor is ridiculously short, but still doesn't change anything. 144Hz monitor + Radeon 7950 means VERY limited overclocking either on dual link DVI or DisplayPort cable. Bummer. With high performance screen one would expect high performance graphics are a must. Yet you can't have them because overclocking doesn't seem to work. Not cool. tried with Cat 14.4 WHQL and 14.6 RC. Both have same problems.


----------



## Xzibit (Jul 18, 2014)

TFT Central has their review up

*TFT Central - Asus ROG Swift PG278Q
*


> For gaming, this is no doubt an excellent screen. Obviously there has to be some sacrifices in some areas, such is the nature of the market. For non-gaming uses the restrictive viewing angles of TN Film panel technology may still be a pain, but colour critical work or photo editing is in no way an intended usage of this model. You are missing other connectivity options, with DisplayPort only being a little limiting. The lack of some options like preset modes and aspect ratio control were also a bit of a shame. The uniformity of our sample was also a little disappointing, but probably not an issue in dynamic content like gaming, and it may well vary from sample to sample as on most screens.


----------



## Naito (Jul 18, 2014)

Up for preorder on PCCG (Australia). Available 29th of August for $999.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 18, 2014)

Monitor has an undetectable crosshair since its an osd of the monitor.Benq have this too.

its cheating none the less.


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 18, 2014)

Was available here in switzerland but they sold up to 20 pieces in just 2 - 3 days for 829.- swiss francs same as 820 dollars. 

Now they are sell out upcoming availability of early September...


----------

